# Best and Cost effective trail cameras



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

There are so many cameras with tons of reviews and I can't narrow my search for the best but most cost effective camera. What has been working for everyone that uses them?


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

I like the Covert cameras. Not too expensive, great battery life and if you need it, great customer service. http://covertscoutingcameras.com/

Whatever you do, don't buy one of the older stealthcams. (ask me how I know. -O,- )


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've had great luck with cheap cameras... my go to cameras right now are the old Primos TruthCam 35s. The only drawback is they take 4 D batteries so hauling them in is a bit of a chore but the batteries last a full summer on the most sensitive settings. I also have a Wildgame Innovations that worked well last season & I pikced up from Cabela's for about $70 at the time.

I won't buy an expensive camera for fear of them getting valdaliszed or stolen. I had one of my Primos cameras messed with a couple years back so I bought CamLock boxes & Python Locks and thought I was safe. Well nothing is safe, I found one box deformed and the memory card on the camera cleared. I'm just glad the perp decided to leave the camera. I'm on private property and every time I hike in to retrieve the pictures I expect to finnd the cameras have been stolen... that's just the nature of society right now.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have had good luck with the Primos Truthcam 35's as well.
Also I have a couple of the small Browning cameras that I really like.
They use AA, and last longer than the D's in my Primos.


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

derekp1999, which wildgame innovations camera are you talking about? I have looked at those before but with more negative reviews. I would love to pick one up at their prices?


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

2full, how long do those D's work in your Primos?


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

Dirtbag (heh, nice user name), if you haven't already, look at these guys for good trail cam prices. Occasionally they have really good sales. 
http://www.wingsupply.com/categories/hunting-accessories/game-cameras.html


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Dirtbag08 said:


> derekp1999, which wildgame innovations camera are you talking about? I have looked at those before but with more negative reviews. I would love to pick one up at their prices?


I got the Blade 5X, it hasn't come without it's hiccups though. The first one I got was a lemon. I turned it on and set it up in the house to test it out & all the pictures were black. I took it to the Customer Service counter and they swapped it out for a new one no questions asked. I've always been treated well by Cabela's Customer Service. The second camera has been great and exceeded my expectations over this summer.

I think the thing you have to do when you buy a "budget" or "cheap" trail camera is understand exactly what you are getting. A lot of people think they should be getting $500 Reconyx quality and features out of a $70 Primos or Wildgame or whatever. Once you learn the limitations of these budget cameras you'll also learn how you have to place them to get usable images.

I see trail cameras come up all the time on Camofire.com, they would be worth keeping an eye on as well. I like them, they're local out of Draper I believe.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Dirt:
I had to replace them a couple of times thru the season. I get quite a few pictures.
Sometimes there will be 40-50 on that camera. 
Generally check it every 2-3 days, and set it up to take every 30 mins.
Unless I'm staying at rhe cabin in which case I'll set it up for every minute.
Then I get a bunch of pics each night. 
Last summer I had a family of skunks and a couple of foxes coming in most nights. 
Got more pics than average.


----------

